# Controls?



## TheBladeJN (Aug 2, 2012)

We are considering using a few different Control systems, and wondered if anyone had an opinion on the following:

JCI Metasys
Alerton
Tridium

Thanks

J


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

TheBladeJN said:


> We are considering using a few different Control systems, and wondered if anyone had an opinion on the following:
> 
> JCI Metasys
> Alerton
> ...


Metasys is my pick. But all are proprietary systems the new jase system is a open protocal and is used by Johnson, trane and other top names. Cool thing about it you can tie into multiple tyes of com loops


----------



## fricka (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnson calls it FACILITY EXPLORER


----------

